# Daisy Cutter- Acrylic or wood?



## Reed (Oct 5, 2004)

Can't decide whether I want to get a wood or acrylic DC. I really like the looks of wood. How does the sound between the two differ?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Acrylic will probably be louder and higher pitched, probably would want to use that for open water calling.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I like having a wood and acrylic duck call. Acrylics are much louder but may be too loud when birds are close.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have the acrylic daisy cutter and I am happy with the sounds of the call. It is a loud call, but you can tone it down a bit when the birds are close by not blowing so hard... :lol:

.02


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 2, 2004)

I'd fo with the acyrlic. It sounhds crisp and draws the ducks right in.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Delta Boy, how do you like that Daisy Cutter?? Its next on my list of "must haves..."


----------



## Reed (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, I went with the acrylic and I love it. It's a great sounding call. As far a wood call, I would still like to get one and am considering the timbre, or possibly the short barrel.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Acrylic is a good choice, very crisp compared to wood.


----------

